# 40ml Sustanon 250mg/ml



## powders101 (Oct 5, 2011)

By: darkrid3r

Here is my ratio:
400ml oil
100g powder (premixed)
8ml ba
72ml bb

I know that I need to put the ba, bb and powder in the beaker.
Being a newbie to home brew im going to break it down.

Step 1: Sterilize area, counters, stove, etc.

Step2: Sterilize tools, crimpers etc.

Step3: Pan and water on stove, heat

Step4: Measure powder in beaker on scale

Step5: Place beaker in water on stove, put in BB and BA, and stirs with glass rod.

Step5A: Place oil in beaker in same pan on stove.

Step6: After a few minutes you can add in the powder to the BA\BB solution, watch for it to start to break down, then add in your warm oil, this will prevent the solution from crashing later.

Step7: Prepare your bottling area. Crimpers, bottles, stoppers etc. Some people like to bake the vials after washing them in alcohol; you can boil them in distilled water too, they will need to be removed with crimpers, you can place them on a sterile cookie sheet. Turn on the stove to 250 deg.

Step8: turn off the heat on your pan with water, the mixture should be dissolved completely, stir the mixture.

Step9: prepare your 18g pin, your 22g pin and your filters. (1 wattman filter will do 100ml)

Step10: Move your sterile bottling supplies closer to your mixture area (I like to pull the bottles right out of the water with the tongs (I place 6 bottles on the cookie sheet, because I use a 60ml syringe), draw up some of your mixture in your syringe (mine is 60, so I draw 60.5 or 61), attach 18g pin and filter.
Fill your 6 10ml bottles and cap immediately.

Step11: repeat till you’re finished. Switch your filter at 100ml.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Another Sustanon recipe*

By: Zomo

100ml Sustanon 250mg/ml

78,75ml OIL
2,5ml BA 2,5%
7,5ml BB 7,5%
3g test Prop
6g test phenylprop
6g test Isocaproate
10g test Decaonate
Makes 100 ml @ 250mg/ml


----------

